# 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5



## hornhechteutin (15. Januar 2009)

Moin Moin ,
das heutige Datum ist ein besonderes Datum für mich . Jeweils am 15.1 hatte ich das Spanferkel Event ins AB gestellt und das hat mir immer Glück gebracht , was ich auch heute erhoffe:q:q . Sollte aber klappen wenn ich an Eure Reaktion auf der Terrasse im Hotel Wiesenhof zurück denke und an den Dackelblick von macmarco , als ich zum Spaß sagte das 2009 das Event vielleicht ... macht :q . Der Kerl war ganz schnell bei Muttern und hat den 9.5.09 gleich festgemacht und somit darf ich heute den Startschuß für das 3.te Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5.09 geben .

*Spanferkel Belly Boot Event​*Es soll ein Belly Boot Treffen mit einem geselligen Spanferkelessen am *09.5.2009* für Anfänger und Profis werden
Ich würde mich freuen , wenn Ihr wieder mit Euren Regierungen dabei sein könnt . Diejenigen die es beim letzten Event gemacht haben , hatten glaube ich viel Spaß an dem Tag :q 
*Hier der Bericht von 2007 *: 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=100258
*Bericht von 2008*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=128323&highlight=spanferkel
*Teilnehmerzahl *: min.15 – max.50 Teilnehmer
*Meldeschluss *:  25 April 2009
*Unkostenbeitrag *: 35,00 € für Ferkel u. Mittagessen
*Treffpunkt *: Angelladen „Angeltreff“ in Neustadt
*Zielfisch *: Hornhecht ,Dorsch ,  Plattfische
*Wo *: Neustädter Bucht
*Wer *: Jeder der ein Belly Boot hat ( Kajaks willkommen)
 und im Besitz eines gültigen Jahresfischereinscheines ist
*Higliht *:  Überraschung wird was schönes ,versprochen  u.a sag ich nur bissglips.tv :q                                  
               Spanferkelessen im Hotel Wiesenhof                
*DAM, Zebco , Angeltreff Neustadt  , 
            , GW-Projektdesign*
           das *Hotel Wiesenhof *treten als Sponsoren auf​ 
*Regeln​**1.*	fischereirechtliche Bestimmungen sind unbedingt einzuhalten
*2.*	Handy dabei der Sicherheit wegen
*3.*	kein Alkohol während des Belly Boot fahren
*4.*	 Anweisung sind zu befolgen 
      Nichteinhaltung dieser Regeln führen zum Ausschluss
      ohne Kostenrückerstattung     

*Zeitplan*
*7       Uhr *:Begrüßung und Bekanntgabe des  
                          Strandes
*8         Uhr* : Beginn des ersten Durchganges
*12     Uhr  *: Mittagspause mit warmer 
                Mahlzeit und Getränken
*13      Uhr * : Beginn des zweiten Durchganges
*16       Uhr*: Ende des Angelns und verstauen 
                    der Gerätschaften
*18       Uhr * : Treffen zum Spanferkelessen im
                 Hotel Wiesenhof , Eutin
                Tombola  und gemütlichem Ausklang des Tages​*Anmeldung:​*Bekanntgabe der E-Mailadresse wegen Übermittlung der Bankdaten Mail an  hornhechteutin@arcor.de  ( gilt nur für Anmeldungen die von Nicht Boardis kommen).
  Übernachtungen sind zu Sonderkonditionen im Hotel Wiesenhof möglich www.hotel-wiesenhof-eutin.de[/CENTER]

Wie Ihr sehen könnt hat sich nicht viel geändert . Wir haben leider den Unkostenbeitrag anheben müssen . Wer glaubt es wäre mir leicht gefallen oder ich würde auch nur 1 ct. an dem Event verdienen , der kennt mich nicht . Diese 35 € sind reine Selbstkosten und wie gehabt braucht Ihr weder Becher noch Besteck noch Kaffee oder Kaltgetränke mitbringen . Ich kümmere mich wieder darum das wir einen schönen Tag ohne Streß am Strand verbringen können . Nur die Getränke beim Ferkel essen gehen extra . Ich hoffe wir sehen uns am 9.5 und werden viel Spaß haben . Was ich dafür tun kann werde ich wieder versuchen zu regeln :q:q

*Teilnehmer :*
01.*angelfrank*
02.dat_geit
03.*Ines*
04.*Schwarzwusel*
05.*loki73* *Zimmer*
06.
07.*Swen Wyskocil*
08.*Meersangler Schwerin* mit seiner Aluladde als Sicherungsboot *Zimmer *
09.*theactor*  die Leiche von der Seebrücke auch mit ?
10.*Twister Bine*
11.Mefo23
12.*Ute*
13.Schutenpiet oder auch Schutenpapst genannt
14.*Frank Wyskocil*
15.*Laggo* *Zimmer*
16.*Schmadko* *Zimmer *
17.*Andy1608* als Gaffer (Dorsch/Horni/BB  )
18.*Peter Delp*
19.Boot angler
20.*Rolf Delp*
21.Heggi
22.*Lars Tetzlaff*
23.*Wildshark*
24.*OnkelHotte* *Zimmer*
25.xfishbonex *Zimmer*
26.*Thomas090883 *freund von xfishbonex  *Zimmer*
27.*Blindfischer* , der Mann mit Hut und Zigarre 
28.mschulz
29.Dirk Kumpel von mschulz
30.*sundvogel*
31.*gallus* *Zimmer*
32.*Fabian Bucko *per Mail
33.*Stephan Gartz*
34.RenéK.










*blau  = hat Kontodaten erhalten*
*rot = Geld ist eingegangen*





*zum Festmahl Abends dabei *
Nachwuchsplattenjäger + Anhang von Laggo

Frauchen von OnkelHotte


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Reppi (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Mal sehen, ob ich dieses Jahr mal schaffe......|rolleyes


----------



## dat_geit (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Ahoi!

ich bin wieder dabei, aber diesmal helfe ich *und* gehe aufs Wasser.

Ich freu mich jetzt schon und Urlaub wird sofort eingereicht.


Andy


----------



## SimonHH (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

nein micha...ich mach nicht dat spanferkel...#d...vergiss es 











...auch wenn ich so lecker ausseh...:q


----------



## Ines (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Da kann ich sogar!


----------



## Schwarzwusel (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Dabei !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! #6


----------



## hornhechteutin (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Moin Moin ,
das ging ja schnell mit den ersten Meldungen :q . Hab die Liste gleich mal auf den neusten Stand gebracht :q

@Regierungen die nur am Essen teilnehmen wollen
Claudia rechnet noch den Preis aus und teilt ihn mir und ich dann Euch die Tage mit :q

@all
wie auch letztes Jahr sind Besucher gern gesehen und es wird sich sicher auch die Gelegenheit ergeben mal en Belly Boot zu testen oder auch ein Kajak . 

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## MichaelB (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Moin,

auch die erste Absage kommt prompt - an dem Tag feiern meine beiden Damen in ihren Geburtstag rein und wären untröstlich wenn ich nicht dabei wäre... #c

Happy Ferkeling 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## loki73 (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

yippi, endlich gehs wiederr los.

ich werde auch wieder gerne zu euch düsen und die sau verferkeln. :vik:

dieses jahr wird bestimmt auch mehr gefangen. es ist ja noch besatz vom bellybootcup übrig.ich denke so an die nicht gefangenen heringe |supergri


----------



## macmarco (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Dackelblick??? So so 

Selbstredent dabei !!!  (Hab ja net umsonst die Signatur)


----------



## hornhechteutin (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Moin Moin ,


macmarco schrieb:


> Dackelblick??? So so
> 
> Selbstredent dabei !!!  (Hab ja net umsonst die Signatur)


das mit dem Blick stimmte doch oder ? Claudi sagte auch sowas in der Richtung :q . Hab Dich gerade eingetragen in die Liste :q

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## macmarco (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> das mit dem Blick stimmte doch oder ? Claudi sagte auch sowas in der Richtung :q .
> 
> ...



Ne nicht ganz... Musst mich wohl verwechselt haben |uhoh::q


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Ja hallo erst einmal vom Loser des letzten Jahres. 

*7 Uhr *:Begrüßung und Bekanntgabe des 
Strandes

Warum in aller Gottes Namen, so eine unchristliche Zeit? Der Tag ist doch schon bescheuert genug, wenn er mit dem Aufstehen anfängt.  Das heist für viele, um 5 Uhr morgends aufstehen. 

Also ich für meinen Teil, würde gerne mitmachen. Aber da ich meistens bis abens um 10Uhr arbeiten muß............. 

Gruß aus Lübeck


----------



## Pikepauly (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Dabei!


----------



## hornhechteutin (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Moin Moin ,


Pikepauly schrieb:


> Dabei!



supie hab Dich schon eingetragen . Aber Mefo´s werde ich nicht besetzten an dem Tag , die sind meine am 10.5 :q:q

@Lovefield1
hast PN

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## macmarco (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*



Lovefield1 schrieb:


> *7 Uhr *:Begrüßung und Bekanntgabe des
> Strandes
> 
> Warum in aller Gottes Namen, so eine unchristliche Zeit? Der Tag ist doch schon bescheuert genug, wenn er mit dem Aufstehen anfängt.  Das heist für viele, um 5 Uhr morgends aufstehen.



#d#d#d Und? dann kommen die, denen es zu früh ist, halt später....   Sooooooooo einfach is dat |wavey:


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Na ja. Ich sehe Micha schon im BB mit einem Headset auf dem Kopf und 20 Leute an den richtigen Strand lotsen. :vik:

Und diejenigen müßen dann nachangeln. :m


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Moinsen,
mein Bellyboot habe ich verkauft. Bei meinem Bandscheibenvorfall mag ich nicht mehr mit dem Rücken im kalten Wasser sitzen.
Aber wenn es erlaubt ist und ich es logistisch hinbekomme würde ich gerne mit meiner Aluladde als Sicherungsboot dabei sein.
Müsste mir nur nen Trailer besorgen. 
Geht das?


----------



## theactor (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

HI,

*hach*...das wäre mal wieder was! :l
Es ist eher wahrscheinlich, dass es nicht klappt (Samstag eben... ) aber ich werde es auf jeden Fall versuchen! |wavey:

|wavey:trieshardtor


----------



## MichaelB (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Moin,

ist mir auch schleierhaft warum sowas immer starten muss wenn jeder gesunde Mensch noch pennt...  aber für den guten Zweck hätte ich mich glatt überwunden #6

Leider findet das zum zweiten Mal an einem Tag statt, an dem ich nicht kann #c

@Theabsagtor: ich war schneller 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## hornhechteutin (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Moin Moin ,
ich trag Dich dann mal mit ? ein Jörg freu mich schon

@MichaelB und Starschauspieler 
vielleicht ist Ines ja so nett und bring Euch die beiden Endstücke mit |supergri . Bin mir sicher das auch Ihr 2 Beiden und meiner einer mal wieder los kommen zum angeln . Den Termin für 2010 mache ich dann selber und nicht Dackelblickmacjahresferkelderherzenmarco |supergri

@theactor 
DUU willst nur nicht zum Ort Deiner Schandtaten und Deines Ablebens zurück gib es doch zu :q:q:q:q

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Fischkoopp (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

voraussichtlich dabei....


----------



## AndreasG (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

@HHE

Moin Micha!

Surprise, surprise......trag mich doch mal ein. |supergri

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Ute (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Da du schon für mich alles organisiert hast, trag mich jetzt nur noch ein. :vik: :vik:


----------



## Schutenpiet (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

#d Na gut denn eben auch.... eventuell, oder so .. wenn Ute auch darf... 
Piet


----------



## Lümmy (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Moin Micha,
da ich weder ein Belly besitze geschweige denn jemals in so einem Gefährt gesesse habe, würde ich gerne mal als Besucher vorbei kommen...#h

Wenn ich mich dann noch mal Probe sitzen dürfte und mir es gefallen sollte, könnte ich mich glatt dazu hinreißen lassen, mir auch eins anzuschaffen...

Das ganze setzt natürlich vorraus das ich nicht mal wieder arbeiten muss. Samstag halt. ich werde aber versuchen freizubekommen

Gruß Kim


----------



## macmarco (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

@Herr Lümmy: Du weißt schon, dass es keine Hechtdamen in der Ostsee gibt  
Vllt. haben wir ja noch ein BB für dich über???


----------



## Lümmy (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*



macmarco schrieb:


> @Herr Lümmy: Du weißt schon, dass es keine Hechtdamen in der Ostsee gibt
> Vllt. haben wir ja noch ein BB für dich über???



Von Uwes oller Hechtdame bin ich ab...#dDie fang ich eh net mehr... Hab mir zum neuen Jahr vorgenommen mich mal mehr mit Salzwasser zu beschäftigen...#h


Und was das Belly betrifft :Ich hab die blöde Befürchtung das ich mit dem Teil nur absaufe:cDann müsste ich mich bei Meeresangler_Schwerin ans Boot binden, dann geht das


----------



## Ute (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> #d Na gut denn eben auch.... eventuell, oder so .. wenn Ute auch darf...
> Piet




Da ich beim letzten BB-Treffen doch so brav war, darf ich auch wieder mitmachen.


----------



## hornhechteutin (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Moin Móin ,


AndreasG schrieb:


> @HHE
> 
> Moin Micha!
> 
> ...



das mach ich doch mit dem größten Vergnügen und freu mich tierisch über die Anmeldung|supergri .

Belly Neuling und Herr der Schuten tag ich auch gleich mal mit ein nebst Lümmy als Besucher zum klönen und testen |supergri . 

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Laggo (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Moin Micha,

Nach einem Jahr Abstinenz, seh ich zu das ich das dieses mal wieder auf die Reihe kriege|wavey:

Ich werd nacher mal in Regierungsverhandlungen treten, wie es mit einem verlängerten WE irgendwann im Mai an der Ostsee aussieht#6


Gruß Laggo


----------



## goeddoek (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*



Laggo schrieb:


> Moin Micha,
> 
> Nach einem Jahr Abstinenz, seh ich zu das ich das dieses mal wieder auf die Reihe kriege|wavey:
> 
> ...




... ja er lebt noch, ja er lebt noch ..... |supergri

Mönsch Jung, was hast Du so lange gemacht ? Wir hatten uns schon Sorgen gemacht :m


----------



## hornhechteutin (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Moin Moin ,


Laggo schrieb:


> Moin Micha,
> 
> Nach einem Jahr Abstinenz, seh ich zu das ich das dieses mal wieder auf die Reihe kriege|wavey:
> 
> ...


wäre klasse wenn es klappen würde . Deine Regierung kann ja auch den Tag am Strand verbringen oder die Damen machen ne Shopping Tour |supergri . Ihr bringt zum Ferkel essen Fische mit , die Damen Tüten voll mit Schuhen oder andere Sachen die kein Mensch braucht |supergri|supergri ( duck und ganz schnell wech laufen :q:q:q )


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Lümmy (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Móin ,
> 
> Belly Neuling und Herr der Schuten tag ich auch gleich mal mit ein nebst Lümmy als Besucher zum klönen und testen |supergri .
> 
> Micha



Wunderbest Micha, dankeschön. Hoffe nur das ich dann endlich mal nicht arbeiten muss|uhoh:
Wird schon irgendwie hinhauen


----------



## Belly_gaga (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

M;oinsen ich gerne wieder mit dabei das wird wieder was los sein Gruß an alle:vik::vik:


----------



## hornhechteutin (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Moin Moin ,


Belly_gaga schrieb:


> M;oinsen ich gerne wieder mit dabei das wird wieder was los sein Gruß an alle:vik::vik:



damit ist die Gr.Gönau Fraktion aus dem Königreich Beckmann wieder komplett :q:q

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Moin,
ich werde wieder meinen Kumpel Heiko (hier Schmadko) mitbringen. Bitte mit eintragen. 
Heiko startet aber bei der Bellyfraktion. :m


----------



## macmarco (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> damit ist die Gr.Gönau Fraktion *aus dem Königreich Beckmann* wieder komplett :q:q
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Micha



**Räusper**  Büdde was??? |uhoh:#d|bigeyes


----------



## Schwarzwusel (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> aus dem Königreich Beckmann


 |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes.............


----------



## Laggo (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

So, Regierung hat genickt:vik:
Ich komm also mit Anhang und dem Nachwuchsplattenjäger#6, bleibe dann von Freitag bis Sonntag:vik:
Das heißt, ich muß nicht fahren#g


@Micha

Ich brauch ein Zimmer ! 

@Georg

Moin alter Friese, na sicher leb ich noch#h
Kommst Du eigentlich auch oder lassen Sie Dich nicht mehr einreisen#6


Gruß Laggo


----------



## hornhechteutin (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Moin Moin ,


Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich werde wieder meinen Kumpel Heiko (hier Schmadko) mitbringen. Bitte mit eintragen.
> Heiko startet aber bei der Bellyfraktion. :m



super Jörg , trag ihn gleich nach .

@macdackelblickmarco
klar Peterle ist doch wie ein Vater für Euch und Väter haben doch den Status eines Königs |supergri


----------



## hornhechteutin (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Moin Moin ,


Laggo schrieb:


> So, Regierung hat genickt:vik:
> Ich komm also mit Anhang und dem Nachwuchsplattenjäger#6, bleibe dann von Freitag bis Sonntag:vik:
> Das heißt, ich muß nicht fahren#g
> 
> ...



supie freu mich tierisch . Zimmer hab ich gerade reserviert für Euch . Brauchste Kinderbett oder schon ein wenig größer und ab Freitag oder ab Samstag ?

zu Georg 
Der  muß anreisen und Freitag schon den ersten Julitschka mit mir trinken . Das hat schon Tradition bei uns oder Georgilien ?

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Laggo (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Kinderbett, Ja!
Freitag, Ja!
Julitsc...was?, Ja!


----------



## hornhechteutin (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Moin Moin 





Laggo schrieb:


> Kinderbett, Ja! bestellt
> Freitag, Ja!reserviert
> Julitsc...was?, Ja!was ober leckeres . Freitag gibt es davon nur 1 oder 2 oder 3  Schnäpschen aber Samstag am Tresen 1 oder 2 oder 3 Flaschen |supergri|supergri



Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Dorschminister (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*



macmarco schrieb:


> **Räusper**  Büdde was??? |uhoh:#d|bigeyes[/QUOTE]
> 
> Micha meinte natürlich Ferkelreich Grönau gelle Marco  :q:q:q


----------



## macmarco (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*



Dorschminister schrieb:


> Micha meinte natürlich Ferkelreich Grönau gelle Marco  :q:q:q


Hast natürlich recht... Verstehe ich auch nicht, wie die anderen alle "rumferkeln" können :q:q


----------



## Schwarzwusel (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> klar Peterle ist doch wie ein Vater für Euch und Väter haben doch den Status eines Königs |supergri


 Und ich dachte immer die beiden wären schon die Urenkel von Peder.....:q


----------



## Ullov Löns (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Am 9.5. muß ich arbeiten. Ich bin leider raus.


----------



## Schutenpiet (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Und ich dachte immer die beiden wären schon die Urenkel von Peder.....:q


#6 stimmt sie wirken manchmal etwas kindisch...
Piet


----------



## sonni 2 (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Hi ich und ein Freund würden gerne teilnehemen aber wir schuchen noch eine mitfahrgelegenheit dort hin wir wohnen in Preetz in der nähe von Kiel das ist liegt auf dem weg nach Neustad ich würder mich über eine Pn und Fahrgelegenheit freun mfg sonni #h und klar zahlen wir auch Spritgeld :m




Wenn Angeln einfach wär würde es Fußball heißen|supergri


----------



## macmarco (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> #6 stimmt sie wirken manchmal etwas kindisch...
> Piet



:e So so... dann pass mal auf, ob "das Kind" dich morgen auch noch mit nimmt :g


----------



## hornhechteutin (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Moin Moin ,


sonni 2 schrieb:


> Hi ich und ein Freund würden gerne teilnehemen aber wir schuchen noch eine mitfahrgelegenheit dort hin wir wohnen in Preetz in der nähe von Kiel das ist liegt auf dem weg nach Neustad ich würder mich über eine Pn und Fahrgelegenheit freun mfg sonni #h und klar zahlen wir auch Spritgeld :m
> 
> 
> 
> ...



super ich trag Euch mal mit in die Liste ein für alle Fälle . Das mit der Mitfahrgelegenheit wird sich bis Mai sicher regeln so wie ich die Boardis kenne |supergri

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## loki73 (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

moinsen

@hornhechteutin

kannst du für mich auch wieder das kleine zimmer klarmachen ?
nur für samstag auf sontag.


----------



## GuidoOo (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Dann trag mich mal bitte als Reason-Of- Death oder Guido ein 
Ich wäre der Freund=)
Das nenn ich mal angachemon, Dankeee!


----------



## sonni 2 (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*



> super ich trag Euch mal mit in die Liste ein für alle Fälle . Das mit der Mitfahrgelegenheit wird sich bis Mai sicher regeln so wie ich die Boardis kenne |supergri
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Micha


 

Das klingt ja schon ganz gut jest muss das halt nur mit dem Fahren Klapen :vik:würde mich freun wenn jemand zwei leute mit nehmen könnte lg sonni


----------



## hornhechteutin (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Moin Moin ,

@loki73
ist reserviert , hab mit Muttern gerade telefoniert |supergri

@sonni 2
wird schon klappen da bin ich sicher muß nur noch ein wenig überlegen was bei alten Säcken wie meiner einer dauern kann |supergri

@Reason-of-Death
mach ich doch glatt mit 2 T und ändere die Liste umgehend |supergri

Schön das ein paar neue Gesichter beim Event dabei sein wollen , freut mich echt |supergri


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Dor bün ick doch ok wedder mit dorbie...:g

mol kieken ob mitn Belly oder op´n Kajak...

vülleicht ok mit´n Bood as Security, up jeden Fall dorbie


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Moinsen,
ich habe mir heute nen Trailer klar gemacht und werde wohl sicher mit meiner Aluladde dabei sein. |supergri#h
@Mirco, Also kannst du dich in dein BB setzen und paddeln. Security bin ich!!! :m


----------



## GuidoOo (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Wenn man sich mal Altersangaben anguckt =)
Ich glaube ich bin der Jungte :vik:
Hoffentlich geht alles gut bei uns...aber leider steht da ja noch ein großes FRAGEZEICHEN-.-


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*



Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> ich habe mir heute nen Trailer klar gemacht und werde wohl sicher mit meiner Aluladde dabei sein. |supergri#h
> @Mirco, Also kannst du dich in dein BB setzen und paddeln. Security bin ich!!! :m


 Habe doch kein BB mehr, DAS ALTER...:c

aber bis dahin ist garantiert mein Kajak endlich "Ready for open water" :g|supergri:m#h
Und dann zieht Euch warm an, dann Paddel ich mit macMaOaM (geil ohne a´s heißt das MOM... |supergri ) und Schutenpiet und dem Blinden Huhn, ääääh Fischer in den Sonnenuntergang...
Huuui, voll Cowboymäsig:g


----------



## hornhechteutin (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Moin Moin ,


Boot angler schrieb:


> Dor bün ick doch ok wedder mit dorbie...:g
> 
> mol kieken ob mitn Belly oder op´n Kajak...
> 
> vülleicht ok mit´n Bood as Security, up jeden Fall dorbie



bist eingetragen Mirco :vik::vik:


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

War am Donnerstag ja von Neustadt aus raus, schön 5x silber und 5x dorsch 
ausserdem haben wir ein Boot erworben 

grüße

Mirco


----------



## macmarco (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*



Boot angler schrieb:


> Und dann zieht Euch warm an, dann Paddel ich mit macMaOaM (geil ohne a´s heißt das MOM... |supergri ) und Schutenpiet und dem Blinden Huhn, ääääh Fischer in den Sonnenuntergang...
> Huuui, voll Cowboymäsig:g



Röööchtööösch.... Fehlt nur noch der Saloon und die handfeste Schlägerei :m


----------



## MxkxFxsh (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Ich bin diesmal mit dabei ! :m
Will endlich mal wieder raus mit meinem Luftkajak, viele Frende treffen und Spanferkel essen.

Micha Du hast ne PN von mir.


----------



## hornhechteutin (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Moin Moin ,


MikeFish schrieb:


> Ich bin diesmal mit dabei ! :m
> Will endlich mal wieder raus mit meinem Luftkajak, viele Frende treffen und Spanferkel essen.
> 
> Micha Du hast ne PN von mir.



freut mich tierisch das es diesmal klappt und der Vater des BB angelns dabei ist . PN ist auch schon beantwortet |supergri


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*



MikeFish schrieb:


> Ich bin diesmal mit dabei ! :m
> Will endlich mal wieder raus mit meinem Luftkajak, viele Frende treffen und Spanferkel essen.
> 
> Micha Du hast ne PN von mir.



Hey Micha,
das ist ja große Klasse, da freu ich mich aber auch dich mal wieder zu sehen. :m#h


----------



## MxkxFxsh (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Ja stimmt Jörg.
Wird wirklich mal wieder Zeit das man sich mal wieder sieht, ist ja bald schon "Ewigkeiten" her. |supergri


----------



## Heggi (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Hallo Micha,
Du kannst mich natürlich mit auf die Teilnehmerliste setzen, denn es macht einfach Spaß mit Gleichgesinnten zum Bellyboat fahren zu gehen.:q  Gruß Heggi


----------



## Torsk1 (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Wenn ich diesmal einen Mitfahrer finde werde ich daran teilnehmen, vorrausgesetzt ich darf;-)


----------



## hornhechteutin (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Moin Moin,


Torsk1 schrieb:


> Wenn ich diesmal einen Mitfahrer finde werde ich daran teilnehmen, vorrausgesetzt ich darf;-)



aber kar darfste :q:q

@Heggi
supie das freut mich besonders 

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## de Mischi (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Moin, 

das sieht doch eigentlich ganz gut aus. 
Denke mal, dass ich dabei bin!


----------



## hornhechteutin (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Moin Moin ,


de Mischi schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> das sieht doch eigentlich ganz gut aus.
> Denke mal, dass ich dabei bin!



supie das freut mich . Will noch mal den Chefe von dem Schläger auf der Seebrücke anrufen ob er nicht die Zweitbesetzung an dem Tag auf die Bühne stellen kann . Meinste das klappt oder bin ICH dann die Leiche auf der Seebrücke von Pelzerhaken |supergri|supergri ?

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## xfishbonex (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

hallo hornhecht hiermit melde ich mich an mit thomas :vik:und schlauch boot :g und wenn ihr noch ein dobbelzimmer habt #6das bestelle ich gleich dazu :vik:
lg andre


----------



## hornhechteutin (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Moin Moin ,


xfishbonex schrieb:


> hallo hornhecht hiermit melde ich mich an mit thomas :vik:und schlauch boot :g und wenn ihr noch ein dobbelzimmer habt #6das bestelle ich gleich dazu :vik:
> lg andre



supie trag Euch gleich ein und klar ein DZ findet sich . Notfall pumpen wir das Schlauchi auf und Ihr pennt im Schwimmbad :q:q


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Blindfischer (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*



Boot angler schrieb:


> Habe doch kein BB mehr, DAS ALTER...:c
> 
> aber bis dahin ist garantiert mein Kajak endlich "Ready for open water" :g|supergri:m#h
> Und dann zieht Euch warm an, dann Paddel ich mit macMaOaM (geil ohne a´s heißt das MOM... |supergri ) und Schutenpiet und dem Blinden Huhn, ääääh Fischer in den Sonnenuntergang...
> Huuui, voll Cowboymäsig:g




Dann denk aber auch an einen vernünftigen Hut, mit deiner Fleischmütze gehst Du nie als Cowboy durch.......|supergri|supergri|supergri


und bevor Sprüche kommen: Nein, das ist nicht wie in Brokeback Mountain.


@ Micha: auch dabei mit Yak und Hut



Gruß

der Mann mit Hut


----------



## hornhechteutin (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Moin Moin Mann mit Hut und Zigarre :q


Blindfischer schrieb:


> Dann denk aber auch an einen vernünftigen Hut, mit deiner Fleischmütze gehst Du nie als Cowboy durch.......|supergri|supergri|supergri
> 
> 
> und bevor Sprüche kommen: Nein, das ist nicht wie in Brokeback Mountain.
> ...




freu mich und bist eingetragen 

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## mschulz (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Moin Moin!

Dirk und meine Wenigkeit sind auch wieder dabei.
Abends stoßen dann die Frauchens dazu. Namentlich Gundi und Wonny.

Gruß Martin


----------



## hornhechteutin (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Moin Moin ,


mschulz schrieb:


> Moin Moin!
> 
> Dirk und meine Wenigkeit sind auch wieder dabei.
> Abends stoßen dann die Frauchens dazu. Namentlich Gundi und Wonny.
> ...



hab mich schon gewundert wo Eure Anmeldung bleibt :q . Echt super das Ihr wieder mit Euren besseren Hälften dabei sein wollt :q

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## hornhechteutin (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Moin Moin ,
wenn ich hier im Thread mal wieder rein schaue sehe ich viele neue Namen die sich diesen Thread durchlesen unten . Ihr braucht nicht nur lesen . Ihr könnt Euch gerne melden egal ob Ihr mal testen wollt oder mit Eurem BB dabei sein möchtet . Ist eine super nette Truppe hier die immer hilft wenn eine fragt . Bisher ist JEDER hier herzlich aufgenommen worden so das in mega kurzer Zeit es keinen Unterschied mehr gab zwischen Boardi die schon dabei waren und "Neulingen" . Gerade das ist und soll der Zweck sein dieses Events :q


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> wenn ich hier im Thread mal wieder rein schaue sehe ich viele neue Namen die sich diesen Thread durchlesen unten . Ihr braucht nicht nur lesen . Ihr könnt Euch gerne melden egal ob Ihr mal testen wollt oder mit Eurem BB dabei sein möchtet . Ist eine super nette Truppe hier die immer hilft wenn eine fragt . Bisher ist JEDER hier herzlich aufgenommen worden sodas in mege kurzer Zeit es keinen Unterschied mehr gab zwischen Boardi die schon dabei waren und "Neulingen" . Gerade das ist und soll der Zweck sein dieses Events :q
> 
> 
> ...


 
sooo isses :m


----------



## Nordangler (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Melde mich doch mal vorsichtshalber als 2tes Sicherungsboot an.

Gruß Sven


----------



## hornhechteutin (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Moin Moin ,
supie Sven freut mich sehr :q

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## hornhechteutin (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Moin Moin ,
so mein neuer fast Nachbar rahnschote hat sich mit ? auch angemeldet :q:q .

Hab da mal ein Frage an Euch . Hat jemand Intresse daran ,das wir uns Schlüsselbänder machen lassen für das Event ? Hab mir zur Probe eine mit " Spanferkel Belly Boat Event " anfertigen lassen (blau mit weißer Schrift ) für 8 € . Hab mal nachgefragt und die Teile würden uns dann am Samstag zum Mittag vorbei gebracht werden . Wenn genügend zusammen kommen , die ein Schlüsselband haben wollen , versuche ich mit dem Preis was zu regeln .Könnt ja Euch mal dazu äußern . Witzig finde ich die Sache :q:q

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> so mein neuer fast Nachbar rahnschote hat sich mit ? auch angemeldet :q:q .
> 
> Hab da mal ein Frage an Euch . Hat jemand Intresse daran ,das wir uns Schlüsselbänder machen lassen für das Event ? Hab mir zur Probe eine mit " Spanferkel Belly Boat Event " anfertigen lassen (blau mit weißer Schrift ) für 8 € . Hab mal nachgefragt und die Teile würden uns dann am Samstag zum Mittag vorbei gebracht werden . Wenn genügend zusammen kommen , die ein Schlüsselband haben wollen , versuche ich mit dem Preis was zu regeln .Könnt ja Euch mal dazu äußern . Witzig finde ich die Sache :q:q
> ...


 
also ich wäre dabei, 8 tacken sind ok, billiger wär natürlich nicht schlecht


----------



## Schwarzwusel (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Hi Micha !! 
Schön wären vielleicht mal vorher paar Bilder oder nen Link damit man mal nen kleinen Vorgeschmack bekommt wie die Dinge so in etwa aussehen....


----------



## hornhechteutin (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Moin Moin ,
upps wußte doch das ich was vergessen hab tja das Alter :q . 
Werde morgen mal ein Bildchen machen und dann einstellen :q

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Sylverpasi (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Moin Micha.... Auch wenn ich nicht teilnehmen kann, muss ich doch sagen, dass 8 € doch arg happig sind. 8€ waren mal 16 DM. Darf ich mal fragen, wo Du die machen lassen willst? Sind die mit vergoldetem Garn gesponnen? Tut mir echt leid, aber 8 € für ein Schlüsselband sind echt überteuert und der Preis nicht gerechtfertigt trotz Wunschstickerei. Google mal lieber und such Dir evtl. mal einen günstigeren Anbieter.... DAS GEHT AUCH VIEL BILLIGER... In diesem Sinne.... Wir sehen uns am Wasser auf Silber!!! 

Weitermachen...#6#6#6


----------



## hornhechteutin (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Moin Moin ,


Sylverpasi schrieb:


> Moin Micha.... Auch wenn ich nicht teilnehmen kann, muss ich doch sagen, dass 8 € doch arg happig sind. 8€ waren mal 16 DM. Darf ich mal fragen, wo Du die machen lassen willst? Sind die mit vergoldetem Garn gesponnen? Tut mir echt leid, aber 8 € für ein Schlüsselband sind echt überteuert und der Preis nicht gerechtfertigt trotz Wunschstickerei. Google mal lieber und such Dir evtl. mal einen günstigeren Anbieter.... DAS GEHT AUCH VIEL BILLIGER... In diesem Sinne.... Wir sehen uns am Wasser auf Silber!!!
> 
> Weitermachen...#6#6#6


wollte das in Neustadt machen lassen weil wir da sehr flexible sind . Können da sogar am Samstag morgen noch die Bestellung aufgeben und kriegen die Teile dann Mittags . Preis war auch nur für mein Muster , wir kriegen ab 10 Stck 10 % Rabatt .
Billiger geht es schon hab auch schon mal gegooglet aber dann muß ich 50 Stck abnehmen minimum .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## macmarco (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Da mussi ch Sylverpasi doch recht geben...finde 8€ echt sehr viel für ein Schlüsselband,wenns ein einfaches wäre...
Aber wir warten mal dat Bildchen ab


----------



## hornhechteutin (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Moin Moin ,
so hab es geschaft und 2 Bilder von dem Schlüsselband gemacht . Haben verschiedene Farben + verschiedenen Schriftfarben zur Auswahl wenn gewünscht . Fand die Idee einfach gut deshalb hab ich es vorgeschlagen . Muß jeder selber wissen ob er eins haben will :q


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Ines (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Also, ich nehme lieber wieder einen Aufkleber!


----------



## hornhechteutin (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Moin Moin ,


Ines schrieb:


> Also, ich nehme lieber wieder einen Aufkleber!



die gibt es auf jeden Fall wieder . Die Grafik ist auch schon fertig zum drucken |supergri


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Mefo23 (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Moin,
da ich nun auch zu den stolzen Belly Boat besitzern gehöre:vik:, am 09.05 auch nicht arbeiten muss und Neustadt nur 20km von mir sind uuund ich genau so angelverrückt bin wie ihr,
melde ich mich auch mal an!
Werde noch ein bisschen üben bis dahin, da mein BB noch nie das Wasser gesehen hat|uhoherst seit Dienstag da).
Also bis daann
LG und Petri.


----------



## loki73 (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

joah, die aufkleber sind super. ich nehme auch einen.


----------



## hornhechteutin (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Moin Moin ,


Mefo23 schrieb:


> Moin,
> da ich nun auch zu den stolzen Belly Boat besitzern gehöre:vik:, am 09.05 auch nicht arbeiten muss und Neustadt nur 20km von mir sind uuund ich genau so angelverrückt bin wie ihr,
> melde ich mich auch mal an!
> Werde noch ein bisschen üben bis dahin, da mein BB noch nie das Wasser gesehen hat|uhoherst seit Dienstag da).
> ...



supie das freut mich wirklich :q


@loki73
klar werde wieder genug für Euch dabei haben :q . Bin auch bestechlich also wer 2 haben will braucht nur Fisch zu Claudi bringen :q:q:q


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Moinsen,

ich kann leider nicht teilnehmen, da Familienfeier.

Wenn irgend geht, schaue ich zu später Stunde nochmal im Wiesenhof ein.

Schade :c wird bestimmt wieder ein "sattes" :q Ding !!!

Gruß Stephan


----------



## hornhechteutin (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Moin Moin ,


Stephan Gartz schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> ich kann leider nicht teilnehmen, da Familienfeier.
> 
> ...



wir heben Dir auch was auf Stephan ist doch klar :q

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## macmarco (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Wie wäre es denn mit Aufnähern fürs BB, statt Aufklebern???    Ne Aufkleber reichen


----------



## Schwarzwusel (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*



macmarco schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn mit Aufnähern fürs BB, statt Aufklebern???    Ne Aufkleber reichen


 Oder ein rosa Mützchen für Marco....:q


----------



## hornhechteutin (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Moin Moin ,


Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Oder ein rosa Mützchen für Marco....:q



mit Schweinchen Ohren dran ? Guteee Idee werde mich mal drum kümmern :q . Muß mal die Liste durchschauen ob wir da nicht noch ein paar Ferkelchen mehr haben auf dem Event :q


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## AlBundy (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*



macmarco schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn mit Aufnähern fürs BB, statt Aufklebern???    Ne Aufkleber reichen


 
Da spricht mal wieder der Schrecken aller "Nützlinge"...
...soll'n die Dinger untergehen??? |rolleyes


----------



## AndreasG (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

@hornhechteutin

Moin Micha!

Streich mich bitte wieder von der Teilnehmerliste, ich bin da auch schon anderweitig verplant worden.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## hornhechteutin (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Moin Moin ,


AndreasG schrieb:


> @hornhechteutin
> 
> Moin Micha!
> 
> ...




mach ich , schade das Du nicht dabei sein kannst 

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## DerBorder (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Moin
Danke für die Einladung!:vik:

Aber so wie hier über mich getextet wird möchte ich nicht daran teilnehmen...|krach:

Sei mir, dem alten Kollegen, bitte nicht böse.:v


----------



## macmarco (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Hab ich was nicht mitbekommen????*Kopfkratz*


----------



## Schutenpiet (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

#h  Ich bitte um einen Aufkleber....das letzte Mal, als ich versucht hab, den Echogeber in die Schute zu nähen, hat das auch nicht geklappt....:m

Piet


----------



## Khaane (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Servus,

ich und ein Kollege würden gerne vorbeikommen - Ist es Pflicht am "Spanferkel- und Mittagessen" teilzunehmen oder ist es alternativ möglich das Essen selber mitzubringen? 

Hört sich vllt. etwas dreist an - Aber Schweinefleisch ist für uns tabu, deshalb die Frage.

Gruß
Khaane#h


----------



## hornhechteutin (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Moin Moin ,


Khaane schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ich und ein Kollege würden gerne vorbeikommen - Ist es Pflicht am "Spanferkel- und Mittagessen" teilzunehmen oder ist es alternativ möglich das Essen selber mitzubringen?
> 
> ...


hab gerade mal mit der Köchin gesprochen und Du hast ne PN :q

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## gallus (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Moin Micha,

wenn noch n Logenplatz frei ist,
soll dies hier meine Anmeldung sein!

Grübel grad,
ob ich mein Weib mitnehmen sollte?
|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

3,2,1 nix da!!!!|rolleyes


----------



## hornhechteutin (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Moin Moin ,


gallus schrieb:


> Moin Micha,
> 
> wenn noch n Logenplatz frei ist,
> soll dies hier meine Anmeldung sein!
> ...




klar ist noch ein Plätzchen frei für Dich und 


> Grübel grad,
> ob ich mein Weib mitnehmen sollte?
> |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat



aber klar doch . Ist ja auch der Sinn des Events das unsere holde Weiblichkeit , die sonst meist unser Hobby " ertragen" muß , auch was von dem Tag hat :vik:

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Khaane (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Dabei samt Kollege (2 Personen) #6


----------



## hornhechteutin (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Moin Moin ,


Khaane schrieb:


> Dabei samt Kollege (2 Personen) #6



supie freut mich echt . Wird so langsam aber sicher ne klasse Gruppe zusammen kommen . Von mir aus könnte der Mai schon bald kommen :q

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Ullov Löns (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

He he he, Micha, dabei!


----------



## hornhechteutin (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Moin Moin ,


sundvogel schrieb:


> He he he, Micha, dabei!


und vergiss Deine beiden reizenden Damen nicht zum Strand mitzubringen

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (2. März 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Moin,

ich bin  jetzt auch mit am Start!

Familienfeier wird verschoben.

Also bitte mich auf der Teilnehmerliste eintragen!

Gruß Stephan|wavey:


----------



## hornhechteutin (2. März 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Moin Moin ,


Stephan Gartz schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich bin  jetzt auch mit am Start!
> 
> ...


supie trag Dich gleich ein . Der Typ der beim letzten Mal das Ferkelchen zerlegt hat , macht das nicht mehr . Blöde Sprüche mach ich und sonst keiner :q


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## hornhechteutin (3. März 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Moin Moin ,
so langsam füllt sich die Liste :q . Leute von mir aus könnte in 14 Tage das Event starten so freu ich mich darauf Euch Rasselbande wieder zu sehen :vik:

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## macmarco (3. März 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Schließe mich da dann mal an... Meinetwegen schon am WE....

Aber ich seh dich ja eh noch viel früher


----------



## Windmaster (5. März 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Dabei !!!  |wavey:


----------



## hornhechteutin (5. März 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Moin Moin ,


Windmaster schrieb:


> Dabei !!!  |wavey:



supie trag Dich gleich ein :q

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Schutenpiet (8. März 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

:m  UNglaublich..sag mal Micha hast Du das mit der Sperrung der Bucht denn auch schon geregelt? Wie ich das so sehe, brauchen wir richtig viel Platz...Und dann müssen wir ja noch vorher den großen Hornitanz aufführen, um einen guten Fang sicher zu stellen. :m
Piet


----------



## OnkelHotte (17. März 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Hallo erstmal an alle! #h
Mein Name ist Christian, ich komme aus Magdeburg und werde als völliges Küstengreenhorn auch dabei sein.

@Micha:

Hab eben nochmal "pro forma" mit Frauchen telefoniert und es geht definitiv alles klar! Freuen uns beide auf das Treffen und ein schönes Wochenende anner Küste.
Wärst du dann bitte so nett und reservierst uns ein Doppelzimmer von Freitag bis Sonntag?

Jetzt kann der Mai kommen...
LG aus Magdeburg


----------



## Wildshark (17. März 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Hallo micha 
Bei den vielen Bellys fehlt bestimmt noch ein Sicherungs boot!
Würde meins gerne mit einem Decksjungen anmelden!
Aber wenn der nicht kann komme ich auch alleine mit meiner Tschunke!!!

Gruß 
Torsten


----------



## Schwarzwusel (17. März 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

@Sharky !!!
 Wenn Dein Drecks äh Deckjunge nicht kann stelle ich mich gerne zur Verfügung....:m


----------



## AlBundy (18. März 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> @Sharky !!!
> Wenn Dein Drecks äh Deckjunge nicht kann stelle ich mich gerne zur Verfügung....:m


 
Micha, SPORT FREI! #h
...selber paddeln is angesagt! Ob mit Füssen oder Armen völlig egal! 

...aber ganz ehrlich, die Option würde mir auch sehr gefallen! :m

Gruß, Ironhead-Al


----------



## Schwarzwusel (18. März 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

@Alex !!! 
Guck mal auf mein Alter.... :q
Jede Bewegung kann schmerzen..:g


----------



## hornhechteutin (19. März 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Moin Moin ,


Wildshark schrieb:


> Hallo micha
> Bei den vielen Bellys fehlt bestimmt noch ein Sicherungs boot!
> Würde meins gerne mit einem Decksjungen anmelden!
> Aber wenn der nicht kann komme ich auch alleine mit meiner Tschunke!!!
> ...



sorry das ich mich erst heute melde , hatte viel um die Ohren |rolleyes|supergri . Supie das Du dabei sein möchtest und werde Dich gleich eintragen in die Liste .

@all
MikeFish läßt schön Grüßen und muß leider absagen weil er , das soll ich Euch sagen , sich scheiden läßt und somit den Kopp voll mit anderen Dingen hat . Auf diesem Wege lieber Vater aller BBler , alles Gute und mögest Du sehr schnell wieder die Sonnen am Ende des Tunnels sehen .

@nochmal all
Ihr könnt schon anfagen Eure Sparstrümpfe zu leeren . Nächste Woche gehen die Bankdaten raus |supergri


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## hornhechteutin (30. März 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Moin Moin ,
soo ich hoffe Ihr habt schonmal den Strumpf rausgesucht und es ist genug Kohle drin . Oder muß jetzt noch einer in die Füßgängerzone zum singen :q:q:q ? Es sollten jheute alle eine PN oder Mail/Fax von mir bekommen haben mit den Bankdaten . Freue mich schon auf das Event und das Feintuning beginnt so langsam :q . 
Noch eine Bitte von mir . Falls jemand von Euch überwiesen hat und ich habe Euren Namen nicht innerhalb von sagen wir mal 5 Tagen ( 3 Tage KANN eine Überweisung dauern und 2 Tage brauche ich Luft :q )


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## hornhechteutin (7. April 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Moin Moin ,
so lansam geht es los und die ersten haben auch schon bezahlt , vielen Dank dafür .


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Reppi (13. April 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Ich bin nun offiziell raus........
Habe vergessen, dass |bigeyesmeine Freundin Geburtstag hat...


----------



## xfishbonex (13. April 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*



Reppi schrieb:


> Ich bin nun offiziell raus........
> Habe vergessen, dass |bigeyesmeine Freundin Geburtstag hat...


denn sei mal froh das sie das nicht liest :msonst bekommst du noch haue |supergri lg andre


----------



## hornhechteutin (14. April 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Moin Moin ,


Reppi schrieb:


> Ich bin nun offiziell raus........
> Habe vergessen, dass |bigeyesmeine Freundin Geburtstag hat...



schaaaaddddeeeeeeeee aber Brutzeltage sind wichtiger besonders wenn es um die Regierung geht , da sind die Minidrachen sehr eigen drin |supergri|supergri


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## MeFoMan (16. April 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Hi Leute,

lange her, dass ich bei einem "offiziellen Event" dabei war. JETZT ABER... ;-)

ICH BIN DABEI!

Wir sehen uns am Wasser!

Gruß

Markus


----------



## hornhechteutin (19. April 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Moin Moin ,


MeFoMan schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> lange her, dass ich bei einem "offiziellen Event" dabei war. JETZT ABER... ;-)
> 
> ...



supie und ich trage Dich gleich nach . Meine Regierung hat auch gerade die letzten Bezahler rübergereicht |supergri

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## MeFoMan (23. April 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Moisen!

Erstens kommt es anders - und zweitens als man denkt #q

Kann leider doch nicht dabei sein :c

C U am Wasser

Markus


----------



## hornhechteutin (23. April 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Moin Moin ,


MeFoMan schrieb:


> Moisen!
> 
> Erstens kommt es anders - und zweitens als man denkt #q
> 
> ...



schade aber vielleicht sieht man sich ja beim 4ten Ferkel Event 2010 falls es eins geben sollte :q

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## mschulz (26. April 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Hallo Micha!

Wie schon am Telefon kurz angesprochen, ist es nun auch leider eingetreten...
Du kannst bitte unsere "Regierungen" von der Liste streichen.
Dann bis zum 9.5.

Gruß Martin und Dirk


----------



## Lümmy (26. April 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Wie erwartet kannst du mich von der Liste streichen Micha. Muss beruflich für 4 Tage nach Köln bis einschließlich Sonntag. Hat sich damit also erledigt.

Schade, wäre gerne dabei gewesen. 

Gruß Kim


----------



## Pikepauly (27. April 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Ich muss mich leider auch "abmelden".
Die liebe Maloche.

An Pfingsten bin ich aber auf jeden Fall dabei.


----------



## macmarco (27. April 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

So, wie mit Micha schon besprochen, bin ich leider erstmal raus aus der Nummer  Muss leider Arbeiten, aber werde versuchen noch zu klönen vorbei zuschauen gegen Mittag #c
Vielleicht sogar noch paar Minuten fischen, aber werde ich sehen


----------



## Blindfischer (28. April 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*



macmarco schrieb:


> aber werde versuchen noch zu klönen vorbei zuschauen gegen Mittag #c
> Vielleicht sogar noch paar Minuten fischen, aber werde ich sehen




Wie ungewöhnlich der Herr......|supergri

Viel Spaß beim Arbeiten

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## loki73 (28. April 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

schade schade, marco


----------



## Schwarzwusel (28. April 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*



loki73 schrieb:


> schade schade, marco


Hhhmmmm|kopfkrat Findes Du ?? #c 




Duck und wech.....|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## hornhechteutin (28. April 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Moin Moin ,
so Leute nur noch ein paar Tage bis zum schönsten Tag im Jahr für mich und darauf freue ich mich trotz der Absagen immer noch :q .
Also ich werde Frauchen die nächsten Tage nicht mehr verhauen , werde immer lieb zu den Wauwies sein , immer den Teller leer essen ( tue ich eh siehe meine Wampe :q ) und habe auch für diese Woche um Regen gebettelt damit es nächste Woche am 9.5 trocken bleibt . Ich möchte alle Teilnehmer drum bitten das selbe zu tun :q


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## xfishbonex (28. April 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

hallo 
da ich das erste mal dabei bin :vik:freue ich mich auch schon tierisch #6saß in ein schwimmring noch nie :mhabe mir aber eins angeschaft ich hoffe auf hilfe von den profis 
nicht das ich absaufen tu lg andre


----------



## vazzquezz (28. April 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

@andre: Wenn alles so läuft, wie ich mir das vorstelle, komme ich 'ne Zeit lang mit der Motorwurst vorbei! Dann kann ich Dir etwas Geleitschutz geben, bis Du "sicher" bist ... :g

|wavey:

V.


----------



## macmarco (28. April 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

@Blindhutfischer: Jaaaaaaaaaaaaa ich weiß, letztes Jahr konnte ich auch nur zum Klönen 

@Ronny: Werde mein Bestes geben um noch aufzuschlagen 

@Wusel: Warte ab.... Wir sehen uns wieder


----------



## xfishbonex (29. April 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*



vazzquezz schrieb:


> @andre: Wenn alles so läuft, wie ich mir das vorstelle, komme ich 'ne Zeit lang mit der Motorwurst vorbei! Dann kann ich Dir etwas Geleitschutz geben, bis Du "sicher" bist ... :g
> 
> |wavey:
> 
> V.


 das hättes du nicht schreiben dürfen |supergri jetzt bist du mein bodygard auffen meer #6danke das ist lieb von dir :llg andre


----------



## hornhechteutin (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Moin Moin ,
so Leute der Drops ist gelutscht . Claudia ist gerade auf den Weg zum Party Service der uns das Ferkelchen liefert um zu bezahlen und alles andere klar zu machen . Ich hoffe nun das sich alle , die noch nicht rot sind an die Absprache halten die wir getroffen haben intern aber es sind ja alles Ehrenmänner :q:q . 

Da Laggo ja beim 1.Spanferkel BB Event mit Naturköder auf Platte so abgeräumt hat :q , könnte es ja sein , das der eine oder andere noch Wattis haben möchte . Wenn ja bitte posten damit wir sie vorbestellen können ,Wattis kosten 25 Stck 5,50 € .

Bitte die nächsten Tage immer mal wieder in diesen Thread reinschauen. Falls sich was ändert, seit Ihr so immer auf den neusten Stand .

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Laggo (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Hier ist schon mal der eine, 1x 50 Stk. bitte!


----------



## hornhechteutin (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Moin Moin ,
so Leute komme gerade vom Strand der Strände :q und könnte :v . Die haben die Saison nicht wie angekündigt erst am 15.5 eröffnet sondern schon ab dem 1.5 #d. Jetzt müssen wir pro PKW 2,50 € und pro Person 1,30 € bezahlen am Automaten . Jens versucht noch was zu klären aber versprechen kann ich leider nichts . Bitte also für alle Fälle Kleingeld mitnehmen damit wir keine böse Überraschung erleben

@Meeresangler Schwerin
hab nebenbei das mit Deinem Boot angesprochen . Der Typ von der DLRG sagt : kein Problem :q

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> @Meeresangler Schwerin
> hab nebenbei das mit Deinem Boot angesprochen . Der Typ von der DLRG sagt : kein Problem :q
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Michael



Na das ist doch mal ne feine Nachricht, das wir da nebenbei ein bisschen Kohle abdrücken müssen ist doch kein Problem. :m


----------



## Reppi (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Na dann wünsch ich Euch mal viel Spassssssss.......
Ich "mußte" ja absagen, da meine Freundin Geburtstag hat; nun bin ich zur Kur in der Lüneburger Heide........kein Wasser...


----------



## Ines (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Um wieviel Uhr ist das Treffen beim Neustädter Angeltreff noch mal? 9.00 Uhr?


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*



Ines schrieb:


> Um wieviel Uhr ist das Treffen beim Neustädter Angeltreff noch mal? 9.00 Uhr?



Hi Ines,


> Zeitplan
> 7 Uhr :Begrüßung und Bekanntgabe des
> Strandes
> 8 Uhr : Beginn des ersten Durchganges
> ...



Hoffentlich wird das Wetter so wie es im Moment vorausgesagt wird.
Ich freu mich schon wie .... :q


----------



## Ines (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Holladihi, so früh!
Den Zeitplan hatte ich übersehen...

Dann sehen wir uns um Sieben. #h


----------



## gallus (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

He Ines,
denk bitte anne Ersatzrute und trockene Klamotten!#h


----------



## hornhechteutin (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Moin Moin ,


Ines schrieb:


> Holladihi, so früh!
> Den Zeitplan hatte ich übersehen...
> 
> Dann sehen wir uns um Sieben. #h



so früh is es auch nicht |supergri . Hatte schon Fragen ob wir nicht uns schon um 6 Uhr treffen könnten weil sie es nicht mehr erwarten können |supergri . 7 Uhr reicht aber zumal ich meist am Freitag noch mit ein paar Teilnehmern zusammen sitze zum klönen und ich alter Sack brauche auch meine 5 Std Schönheitsschlaf |supergri|supergri . 

@all
um 7 Uhr werdet Ihr leider Euch meine Begrüßungsrede anhören müssen die diesmal ein wenig länger ausfallen wird als letztes Jahr |supergri . Danach werden wir dann langsam in Richtung Pelzerhaken fahren wo Ihr dann wenn alles glatt läuft um 8,30 Uhr eher 9 Uhr  Uhr nach dem Gruppenbild ins Wasser dürft |supergri

*Ganz wichtig und nicht vergessen :*
Fischereipapiere die WAPO könnte kontrolieren
Rettungsweste ohne geht keiner ins Wasser
Handy dem Handy kommt dieses Jahr eine besondere Bedeutung zu . Es gibt was zu gewinnen |supergri



Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Ines (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Keine Sorge, Gallus, _*das*_ passiert mir nicht wieder!!! |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## Ines (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Apropos Begrüßungsrede: Dann reicht es ja, wenn man um 7.20 Uhr da ist...|supergri


----------



## gallus (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Das wünsch ich dir Ines..
So viel Pech an einem Tag!|uhoh:

He Woydi,
wo bekomm ich denn auf die Schnelle noch ne West her?
War bisher immer ohne unterwegs..
Dachte sowas wär bei -Unserem- BB übertrieben.:m
Wenns aber zum Reglement gehört,schaff ich mir natürlich
noch eine an..


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*



gallus schrieb:


> Das wünsch ich dir Ines..
> So viel Pech an einem Tag!|uhoh:
> 
> He Woydi,
> ...



Ich könnte dir eine 150N Automatik mitbringen wenn du willst.


----------



## gallus (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Moin Jörg,
leihweise oder Handel?


----------



## hornhechteutin (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Moin Moin ,


gallus schrieb:


> He Woydi,
> wo bekomm ich denn auf die Schnelle noch ne West her?
> War bisher immer ohne unterwegs..
> Dachte sowas wär bei -Unserem- BB übertrieben.:m
> ...




ehrlich immer ohne Weste unterwegs ? Nie nicht ins BB ohne Weste . Wer ohne Rettungsweste ins BB steigt , dessen besser Hälfte hat ne gute Lebensversicherung abgeschlossen . Ich liebe das Leben deshalb gehört die Weste immer dazu und 100 € ist mir mein Leben allemal wert

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## gallus (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Ja Micha ich weisz,
hab ja auch Verständnis und kümmere mich.#h


----------



## Schwarzwusel (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*



Ines schrieb:


> Apropos Begrüßungsrede: Dann reicht es ja, wenn man um 7.20 Uhr da ist...|supergri


 Da Micha ja schon angedroht hat dat die Begrüssungsrede """"NOCH""" länger ausfallen soll langt es wenn Du/wir um 8 Uhr da sind.....


----------



## macmarco (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Das Problem ist ja immer an der Sache, dass Micha kein Ende findet bei seinen Reden...  und der Kaffee dann immer schon alle ist wenn er mal grad angefangen hat


----------



## hornhechteutin (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Moin Moin ,
pööööööööööööööööööööööööö das sag ich Socke und Teddy soooooooo . Die knuttschen Euch 2 Beide dann zu tode beim nächsten Besuch :vik::vik::vik::vik:


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Wildshark (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Können die überhaupt Beißen???
Die sind doch sooo lieb!

Würde sie glatt beide nehmen!|supergri

Torsten


----------



## macmarco (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*



Wildshark schrieb:


> Würde sie glatt beide nehmen!|supergri
> 
> Torsten


Stimmt!!! Zum Fliegen tüddeln :vik:


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*



gallus schrieb:


> Moin Jörg,
> leihweise oder Handel?



Natürlich leihweise, ich brauch die ja auch ab und zu für meine Frau oder Sohn. Aber mal ehrlich, ohne Weste fahre ich nicht mal in meinem richtigen Boot auf die Ostsee. Wird höchste Zeit das du dir was besorgst. Ich empfehle dir Compass oder AWN da kosten die Automatischen doch wirklich nicht mehr die Welt.
Wenn du Interesse hast könnte ich dir aber eine Feststoffschwimmweste anbieten. Nichts Ohnmachtsicheres, eine ganz normale Schwimmweste von Regatta. Wenn du Interesse hast schick mir ne PM denn alles weitere wäre OT und gehört hier nicht rein.


----------



## RenéK. (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

So Leuts,

werde auch mit dabei sein, wenn Ihr noch nen Platz frei habt!
Freue mich schon den einen oder anderen nach langer Zeit mal wieder zu sehen.



Greetz René


@ Micha wie soll ich das mit dem Geld machen Überweisung oder mitbringen??


----------



## hornhechteutin (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Moin Moin ,


RenéK. schrieb:


> So Leuts,
> 
> werde auch mit dabei sein, wenn Ihr noch nen Platz frei habt!
> Freue mich schon den einen oder anderen nach langer Zeit mal wieder zu sehen.
> ...




hab gerade mit meiner Regierung gesprochen und die hat ihr OK gegeben |supergri . Die Kohle bitte morgens bei mir am Strand abgeben |supergri

@all
wird langsam Karl Heinz und die Vorfreude auf das Event steigt . Nun muß nur noch Wind und Wetter mitspielen dann wird es schon . Hornis hab ich schon besetzt und hoffe das das Hundefutter Marco und Wusel bis dahin noch ein paar drinne lassen :q


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## macmarco (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Hornis hab ich schon besetzt und hoffe das das Hundefutter Marco und Wusel bis dahin noch ein paar drinne lassen :q
> 
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Micha



|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes Ja ne ist klar :q

Werde morgen es dann nochmal genauestens testen, ob es sich für Samstag lohnt...:vik:
@Wusel: Willste mit??? Ruf dich morgen mal an


----------



## Schwarzwusel (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Hornis hab ich schon besetzt und hoffe das das Hundefutter Marco und Wusel bis dahin noch ein paar drinne lassen :q


 Kommt drauf an wie viele Du gesetzt hast. ..

Wenn Du nur 30 gesetzt hast sind sie leider wieder raus. :q :q :q


----------



## Schwarzwusel (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*



macmarco schrieb:


> @wusel: Willste mit??? Ruf dich morgen mal an


 
#6#6#6


----------



## seatrout61 (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Schade, der Termin liegt genau zwischen zwei Nachtschichten :v

Hätte mir zu gern die Kanus angeschaut

Wünsch euch viel Spass und Erfolg!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Hornis hab ich schon besetzt und* hoffe das das Hundefutter Marco und Wusel bis dahin noch ein paar drinne lassen* :q
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Micha



Nö brauchen se nicht. Junks, fangt mal bis zum Samstag alle Aluladden raus. Ich hab ne Allergie gegen Hornieschuppen. 
Samstag gibs nur eine Aluladde in der Neustädter Bucht und die ist rot.


----------



## macmarco (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Sooooo.....Haben euch noch jede Menge Hornies übrig gelassen... haben es zu zwei auf gerade einmal 5 Schnabelträger geschafft... Denke mal, dass es wegen dem Sturm war und das Oberflächenwasser zurückgedrängt wurde... War heute richtig "kalt" das Wasser ....


----------



## hornhechteutin (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Moin Moin ,
so langsamm geht es in den Endspurt :vik::vik: .

*Wichtig*

bin ab morgen 17 Uhr nicht mehr online da die ersten schon zum Event anreisen und wir ein wenig klönen . Für den Fall der Fälle 01702924724 , die Nr. kennen die meisten ja eh :q .


Wer hat bitte einen USB Stick mitnehmen . So können wir die Bilder gleich auf die Stick ziehen und Ihr hab sie schon mal :q . Kartenlesegerät bringe ich mit :q


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Wildshark (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Dann muss ich ja noch schnell 25 Wattis vorbestellen!!!!!
Wenn ihr esrtmal so beim Könen seit wird das ja nichts mehr!!!
Dann muss ich wohl mit Bienenmaden auf Platte los ziehen!!!:q:q:q

Also bitte 25 von den Kriechern für mich beiseite legen!!

Daaanke!!!!

Torsten


----------



## hornhechteutin (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Moin Moin ,
okidoki bestell ich morgen dann und Andy wird sie dann handverlesen abpacken , das ist er ja als Dein Bootsjunge Dir schuldig oder |supergri|supergri ?


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## celler (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> so langsamm geht es in den Endspurt :vik::vik: .
> 
> *Wichtig*
> ...


 
dann bring ich auch mal mein stick mit.
bin zwar nicht der BB fan, bin aber trotzdem auch vor ort.
ihr fischt den strand ab,und ich versuchs dann mal bisschen weiter draussen mitm boot.
vielleicht trifft man sich dann ja mal herr meeresangler ;-)


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*



celler schrieb:


> vielleicht trifft man sich dann ja mal herr meeresangler ;-)



gerne, mich trifft man in der roten Aluladde, nicht zu übersehen. |supergri


----------



## dat_geit (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

So, da ich morgen nen sehr langen Tag habe, ist meine Ausrüstung gepackt.

Ich wünsche allen eine gute Anfahrt und bis Samstag Morgen.

Andy


----------



## Franky (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Ich wünsche Euch ein schönes Treffen mit viel Spaß und Fisch - und einer glücklichen Heimkehr! :m
Ich beneide Euch schon son büschen...


----------



## mschulz (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Moin Micha!

Hoffe das es noch nicht zu spät ist...
...aber kannst du bitte für mich auch 30 Wattis einpacken lassen?
Hab' ich ein wenig verschlafen, wie man so schön sagt...
Bis Samstag

Gruß Martin


----------



## Schutenpiet (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

:vik: Freu :m
Wetter scheint ja zu passen, wie immer bei Orgakönig und Konteradmirol Micha.
2-3SW hat irgendwie fast was sommerliches.
Werden dann den Schnabelkarpfen mal ordentlich was anbieten.
Mal sehn, ob trolling auch klappt...und sonst eben toten Fisch durch´n Papierwolf, und los 
Piet


----------



## Ines (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Moin,

ich habe mir gerade 50 Wattwürmer besorgt (kleinere Mengen kann man hier nicht bestellen). 
Also, wenn jemand Bedarf hat, gebe ich gerne eine Hälfte davon weiter.


----------



## mschulz (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Hallo Ines!

Falls Micha mir keine Wattis mehr bestellen kann, komme ich gerne auf dein Angebot zurück...

Gruß Martin


----------



## celler (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*



Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:


> gerne, mich trifft man in der roten Aluladde, nicht zu übersehen. |supergri



leider werden wir nicht kommen.....
ist uns ein wenig zu windig mit dem kleinen boot



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> :vik: Freu :m
> Wetter scheint ja zu passen, wie immer bei Orgakönig und Konteradmirol Micha.
> 2-3SW hat irgendwie fast was sommerliches.
> Werden dann den Schnabelkarpfen mal ordentlich was anbieten.
> ...



man beachte den jetztigen wetterbericht.....


trotz alle dem wünsch ich euch morgen richtig viel spaß und ne volle fischkiste......


----------



## Schwarzwusel (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*



celler schrieb:


> leider werden wir nicht kommen.....
> ist uns ein wenig zu windig mit dem kleinen boot
> 
> 
> ...


Matze Du altes  Weichei. !!!!!! 
Dat gibbet doch garnicht #d
Son bidden Südwind..... 2-3 Bft..... ne Lachnummer

Naja diese verweichlichen Norditaliener... |supergri


----------



## xfishbonex (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

hallo leute das wetter hört sich doch gut an :vik:
morgen sitze ich das erste mal in ein belly :vik:also laßt mich nich alleine #6ein bißchen hosen schitta habe ich ja 
bis morgen früh freu 
lg andre


----------



## Ines (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Andre, das wird schon. Hauptsache, Du wirst nicht seekrank...


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*



celler schrieb:


> leider werden wir nicht kommen.....
> ist uns ein wenig zu windig mit dem kleinen boot
> 
> 
> ...



Schade, aber ihr werdet schon wissen was mit eurem Boot geht und was nicht, Sicherheit geht halt vor.
Dann beim nächsten mal. #h


----------



## loki73 (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

tjoa ich gehe schon mal schlafen das ich fit bin um 01.00 uhr. schließlich will ich " die rede " nicht verpassen.

ich freu mich schon riesig und hoffe auf viel spaß.


----------



## macmarco (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

So so....wünsche euch schonmal viel Spaß für morgen früh.... Komm ja später mal nach 
Bis morgen


----------



## MichaelB (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Moin, 





MichaelB schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> auch die erste Absage kommt prompt - an dem Tag feiern meine beiden Damen in ihren Geburtstag rein und wären untröstlich wenn ich nicht dabei wäre... #c
> 
> ...



und so bleibt mir nur, Euch viel Spaß und ein dickes Ferkel zu wünschen - und natürlich viele Hornies #h

Gruß
Michael


----------



## xfishbonex (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*



macmarco schrieb:


> So so....wünsche euch schonmal viel Spaß für morgen früh.... Komm ja später mal nach
> Bis morgen


 denn lerne ich den verrückten ja mal real kennen #6
lg andre


----------



## macmarco (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> denn lerne ich den verrückten ja mal real kennen #6
> lg andre


Äääähhm, habe ich da was nicht mitbekommen???VERRÜCKT???:q:q:q


----------



## Schwarzwusel (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> den verrückten j


 Genau richtig Formuliert.......#6


----------



## theactor (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

HI,

meine Hoffnung, Euch zumindest bei der Mittagspausen-Verköstigung  besuchen zu können ist leider zerbröselt...

Wünsche Euch viel Spasss! Fische!! Und eine leckere SpanSau (*neid*).
Freu mich schon auf Pixxe & Co #h

|wavey:tor


----------



## loki73 (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

so meine nachtruhe ist nun vorbei und schlürfe genüsslich am kaffee. an schlaf war allerdings so richtig nicht zu denken.
ich bin viel zu aufgeregt.

also bis gleich.|wavey:


----------



## macmarco (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

So mal nen kleiner Zwischenbericht:

Das Wasser war recht wellig, aber nichts desto trotz werden Hornies gefangen, zwar nicht soooo die Masser aber immerhin einige.
Lago hatte bis zum Mittag 3 sehr schöne Platten gefangen.

Was nun bei der zweiten Runde rauskommt?? Hmmm...ich lass mich dann auch mal überraschen, was der Bericht so sagt


----------



## Schutenpiet (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

#h Moin Alle zusammen... war ein Suuuperspaß gestern, auch, wenn ich nicht beim Vernichten der Backsau helfen konnte.
Die Orga war wieder einmal perfekt von Dir Micha...selbst das Wetter haste mal wieder toll hingekriegt.
Neben der Angelei gabs viele nette Gespräche und so´n paar Wasserspielchen |supergri|supergri  ....wegen dem Wetter...#c oder so.
Zwei Alulatten hab ich gehabt, wie groß die Gesamtstrecke war, liest man ja wohl bald hier im Trööt.....und Billers bitte auch ne Menge

Piet


----------



## hornhechteutin (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Moin Moin ,
bin gerade von den Toten auferstanden  . Hat viel Spaß gemacht gestern und Bericht + Bilder gibt es später wenn ich nachgeschaut haben wie es den Rest der Bande im Hotel geht :vik:

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Ines (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Moin moin,

ich bin auch wieder zurück mit acht Hornis und einem Butt im Gepäck. Das war wieder ein netter Event, auch wenn ich das Spanferkelessen diesmal knicken musste.
Die anfänglich steile Welle hat sich ja auch im Verlauf des Tages noch beruhigt, so dass es ein ziemlich entspanntes Angeln war - mit mehr Fisch als beim letzten Mal! #6


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*



macmarco schrieb:


> Äääähhm, habe ich da was nicht mitbekommen???VERRÜCKT???:q:q:q


 
er meinte wohl mich  :c#d#q#c:g

naja, hat er ja auch nicht ganz unrecht... |kopfkrat|supergri


----------



## dat_geit (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Sooooooooooooooo,
die ganzen Affknickerz sollen sich bis ans Ende ihrer Tage darüber ärgern, dass sie Dinge verpasst haben, die sich noch als Meilensteine der Forenkultur und zwischenmenschlichen Dramaturgie erweisen werden..........:vik:

Die letzen Mohikanerz waren Claudi (die Ärmste) hinterm Tresen, Andre der legendäre Hamburger Bellyfrischling nebst Thomas seinem treuen Gefährten ( Wer beneidet ihn schon darum|rolleyes), Gallus der greise Feldherr, diesmal ohne Mefos und Truppen, dafür aber praktizierender und bekennender Angelossi (geht doch! *Insider*) and me the Pink P. Mighnighttyer und für alle Abgründe der menschlichen Seele (nur zu gut damit aus Selbstversuchen vertraut) Verständnishaber......

Was wurde verpasst:

- Vorträge eines Volvofahrers mit HWI- Kennzeichen
- diverse echte Hamburger Weisen Digger, Alter, geht gar nicht
- beinahe erneutes Wassern unserer Belly auf dem Kellersee (Search for the Ostholstein Laketrouts) demnächst wohl als Event Eastholstein Wiesenhof Kellerlake Trout Open oder so
- Essen von Jenseits jeglicher menschlicher Vorstellungskraft
- Seelenstripptease mit Gänsehaut oder Gruseleffekten
- Ne Orga, die einfach nur Hammergut war
- Preise, Preise, Preise
- dramatische Dialoge vor und nach Mitternacht
- Menschen, die selbst mich jetzt anders sehen werden
- Menschen die tief verstört am Strand zurück gelassen wurden, nachdem sich einiger Mitglieder der AlQueida Ortsgruppe Pelzerhaken geoutet hatten
- Menschen die ihren Glauben wohl nie wieder finden werden
- Originale und Fälschungen
- Jens (Sorry, ich weiß es tut weh) mit Rücken a la Horst Schlämmer
- verstopfte Land und Wasserstraßen
- dramatische Drills 
- Sensationsfänge
- Fischreichtum, wie er nicht schöner sein kann (und das bei einem solchen Event
- to be fortgesetzt........


*Gaffe-noor Arni Carstensen muß in Folge dieser Ereignisse den Notstand für unseren Bundesstaat ausrufen|kopfkrat


* Mama Claudi, Papa Micha und Onkel Jens nebst Neffen und Nichten, ich hab euch ganz dolle Lieb für diese schönen 23! Stunden und die Zeit der Vorfreude auf das nächste Mal, so wie den netten Augenblicken der Rückbesinnung und des ...... weißt du noch........ bis dahin.................:vik: und nen dicken Knutsch

Andy


----------



## Schutenpiet (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

:c:c:c:c Will ich ja nicht wieder tun;+ darf ich trotzdem wiederkommen ?  
Piet


----------



## Blindfischer (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Leider musste ich abends ja auch noch abknicken, und ich hatte mich schon so aufs rumsauen gefreut.......

thats live, ich hoffe Micha konnte noch jemandem mit meinem Tombolalos glücklich machen.


Der Tag war echt genial, schön entspannt bei angenehmen Wetter und ab und an mal ein Fisch,  viele nette Leute (wieder)getroffen und tiefschürfende Gespräche geführt
(gerade auf dem Wasser, gell Piet?).

Beter geiht dat nich

Gegen Ende war dann noch der eine oder andere Schwimmwestentest zu bestaunen, das sollte man zum festen Bestandteil des events machen  :q:q:q

Das war ein rundum schöner und entspannter Tag.


Gruß


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Moin Leude,
Heiko und ich sind auch wieder heile zu Hause angekommen.
Der Tag gestern war dank der wiedermal tollen Orga von Micha und dem leckern Schweinchen obergeil.
Ich Danke allen die dabei waren und für das gelingen dieses schönen Tages beigetragen haben.
#6#6#6

Ich werde nacher mal die vielen Bilder durchgehen und sortieren und dann in der Fotogallerie ein Album eröffnen.


----------



## OnkelHotte (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

So,
Vivien und Ich sind auch wieder heil in MD angekommen.
Auch wir möchten uns bedanken für das Klasse-Wochenende bei euch oben an der Küste. Super-Leute, Super-Organisation, Super-Spansau und tolle Preise. 
Mein Erfolgserlebnis hatte Ich dann auch noch da ich ja , wider erwarten, sogar was gefangen habe.  
Besonderen Dank nochmal an Claudi, Micha und das gesamte Orga-Team, von Vivien an Jens der sogar seine Bandscheiben geopfert hat um mit Ihr durch die Ostsee zu hacken (Gute Besserung auf jeden Fall) und an Lago für die netten Gespräche und die vielen Tipps.
War ein Wahnsinnserlebnis für uns und wir sind auf jeden Fall nächstes Jahr wieder dabei.

Mit wehmütigen Grüßen aus Magdeburg
Christian+Vivien


----------



## hornhechteutin (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Moin Moin ,
so bin wieder wach :q und kann somit meinen Bericht abgeben :vik: . Vorab vielen Dank an Andy , der das Essen super pünklich gebracht hat , an Claudi für die lecker Suppe , an die DLRG , die uns ihre Bänke zur Verfügung gestellt haben und  die Jungs vom Angeltreff , die mir im Vorfeld super geholfen haben .

*Der Bericht*​Für mich hat ja wieder das Event am Freitag angefangen und somit durfte ich OnkelHotte nebst Begleitung und Laggo nebst Frau und Minibuttjäger im Hotel begrüßen . Nachdem Laggo und ich ein kleines Porblem an meinem Anhänger ,Größe Klaufix, gelöst haben ging es zum klönen und was leckeres essen auf die Terrasse . Leider nicht lange , da sich Regen und Sturm ankündigten |evil: . Der war auch dran Schuld , das ich nicht viel Schlaf bekommen hatte . Hab mir das Hirn zermartert , was ich machen sollte , wenn sich dieses Wetter hält . Als ich dann um 5 Uhr ins Hotel gefahren bin um die beiden Jungs abzuholen , sah es schon besser aus . Wind war zwar noch ein wenig da ,aber es war trocken :vik: . Kurz alles weitere vorbereitet und ab ging es in Richttung Neustadt . Wenn ich um 6 Uhr gedacht hab , wir wären die Ersten , Pustekuchen , da standen schon ein paar ganz Verrückte und warteten auf den Kaffee :q . Nach und nach trudelten alle ein und klönten was die Welt hergibt . Leider mußte die gemütliche Runde stören , denn meine Rede war dran :q . Es folgten die üblichen Hinweise wie Zeitplan und Hinweise der Sicherheit wegen . Mußte mich leider sehr kurz fassen weil die ersten mir schon böse Blicke zu warfen , sie wollten ans Wasser . Bin ja nicht so also hab ich sie schnell in Richtung Pelzerhaken geschickt wo es gleich mit dem Aufröteln der BB und der Schuten losging . Nachdem alle fertig waren und nach dem Gruppenbild mit Dame , stürmte alles in Richtung der Wellenreichen Ostsee :q . Nach sehr kurzer Zeit konnte ich dann schon sehen wie der erste Horni verhaftet wurde . Fing ja gut an und machte Hoffnung auf mehr . Und richtig neben ca.50-60 Hornis , 6 Platten und 1 Mefo wurde für Event Verhältnisse richtig gut gefangen :q . Der Rest ist schnell erzählt :q . Nach der wieder klasse Gulaschsuppe düsten alle noch schnell mal in die See , um dann sich gegen 18 Uhr zum gemütlichen Teil im Hotel einzufinden . Leider mußte ich dann noch ein paar Worte sagen zum Event . Auch das wurde abgekürzt weil das lecker Ferkel zum Essen rief :q . Die letzten sind dann um 2 Uhr morgens in die Heia entschüpft und sahen heute morgen beim Frühstück dann auch so aus :q

Fazit diese Events für mich :
Leute tut mir sowas nie wieder an bitte |supergri|supergri. Ich hab bisher noch kein Event durchgeführt , bei dem ich so entspannt war . Alle haben sich an mein Vorgaben gehalten was Sicherheit betrifft . Die Neuen haben sich super in die Gruppe intregiert und somit zum Spaß beigetragen . Überall wurde gelacht und geklönt von der ersten bis zur letzen Minute . Ihr habt mir damit eine sehr große Freude bereitet , Danke dafür .
Was mich besonders gefreut hat ist , das sich sehr viele bei Claudi für die Suppe, die wieder einmal perfekt war ,  persönlich bedankt haben . Auch das sich ein Boardi ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken bereit erklärt hat , Laggo , der dringend ins Hotel mußte , zu fahren obwohl er gerade erst zum klönen vorbei geschaut hat . Solche Dinge freuen mich besonders und sind in unserer heutigen Zeit die Ausnahme

Vielen Dank an die Teilnehmer dieses Events ohne die es nie so schön geworden wäre und ich freu mich schon jetzt auf die Orga des 4. Spanferkel BB Event im Mai 2010


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## hornhechteutin (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Noch mehr Bilder :vik:


----------



## hornhechteutin (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

und noch mehr Bilder :vik:


----------



## hornhechteutin (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Bilder Bilder Bilder :vik:


----------



## hornhechteutin (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Fischbilder :vik:


----------



## Schutenpiet (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

#6#6 Feiner Bericht Micha..und natürlich tolle Bilder...|rolleyes
am Besten gefallen mir bei den Bellybooten die roten Jenzis, vor Allem, weil die zumindest einseitig einen sehr entspannten Eindruck machen  
Beim nächsten Mal bleib ich bis zum Schluß, und dann gibt´s für den unfreiwilligen Badegast und Schwimmwestentester ein ordentliches Bier :m
Piet


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Ja Micha, schöner Bericht und schöne Bilder. Beim nächsten mal, schaffe ich es vieleicht dann auch aufs Wasser. Hätte beinahe ins Wasser geschrieben. Wollen ja nichts übertreiben hier. |wavey:


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Hi Micha,
das ahst du ja gut aufgeschrieben.
Hier nun sind die versprochenen Bilder.


----------



## Hansen fight (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Voller Neid habe Ich eure Berichte gelesen,und erst die Bilder dazu. :c
War wohl richtig klasse
Nächstes mal bin Ich auch dabei


----------



## AndreL (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Na denn habt ihr ja nen richtig unangenehmen und nassen Tag gehabt#h. Und zu allem Übel seid ihr noch gemästet worden.........:g
Ich mußte mir sowas ja zum Glück nicht antun, mit Wasser Wellen und ekligen Fischen, da ich ja zum Glück dieses WE in HH Notdienst fahren darf. Viiiiiel trockener und Schleimfreier#q.


----------



## Schutenpiet (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

@ Meeresangler: tolle Bilder hast Du gemacht #6#6
Piet


----------



## loki73 (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

ich möchte mich natürlich auch noch bei micha und seinem orgateam bedanken.

es waren sehr schöne stunden bei euch gewesen. es gab viel zu besabbeln und zu lachen. 

ich komme gerne nächstes jahr wieder.


----------



## xfishbonex (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

hallo leute 
ja was soll ich noch sagen :qerst mal danke an claudia für die nacht schicht :qund für das leckere essen 
danke an micha für das zimmer #6und für die orga 
danke an alle die ein anfänger sehr nett aufgenommen haben :q
und jetzt in meiner sprache 
ES WAR AFFEN TITTEN GEIL :vik:SOWAS GEILES HAB ICH LANGE NICHT ERLEBT :vik:
ich habe mir bei der ersten tour mit mein belly fast in die hosen geschissen #q
ich wollte den ganzen scheiß schon verkaufen |supergri
bei der 2 tour habe ich mich denn wie ein könig gefühlt auffen wasser |supergri
gefangen habe ich 2 hornis #6
wo ich denn in hotel war konnte ich endlich die leute mal persönlich kennenlernen 
leute ihr wart alle geil 
wir haben reichlich abgelacht an paar sprüche kann ich mich noch erinnern 
aber das lassen wir mal 
ich kann eigentlich nur an alle sagen danke danke danke :vik:
bis zum nächsten mal 
micha soll ich das geld schon überweisen :q
auffjedenfall wieder mit zimmer 

weil wenn gallus dabei ist wird es sehr feucht :vik:
lg andre


----------



## gallus (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Moin,

man war das ne rundum geile Sache gestern.
So viele interessante Leute hab ich lang nicht auf einem Haufen erlebt!!

Besonders lieb sind mir die Leute von der Nachtschicht geworden,ganz speziell der Smileyfetischist aus HH!|laola:

Wem gehörte nun eigentlich das Kondom,
welches ich heut morgen an einem ganz dunklem Ort fand|kopfkrat

Orga war supi Micha,das Essen von Claudia noch besser!!

Danke Euch allen für dieses wunderschöne Wochenende!!#h


----------



## macmarco (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Schön gemacht Micha!!!! Jörg, hast auch schöne Bilder gemacht!!!!

Man, man irgendwie war ich ja bissl deprimiert, dass ich nicht daran teilnehmen konnte, aber wenigsten war ich dann noch kurz zum klönen da... und beim nächsten mal bissl länger, damit ich mich dann mit einigen mehr unterhalten kann, bzw. mich mit den ein oder anderen... Naja, Andre werde ich sowieso wieder sehen und wenns anne Küst geht und Ronny, naja hab ich ja gesagt, komm öfters mal hoch


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> @ Meeresangler: tolle Bilder hast Du gemacht #6#6
> Piet



Sind ja nicht alles meine Bilder, ist nur die Sammlung von allen die Micha mir auf den USB Stick geschubst hat.
Hier mal für alle die Originale zum saugen. Sind ein paar Tage online.
http://www.meeresangler-schwerin.de/bellytreffen.rar


----------



## Thomas090883 (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Zitat Andre:
weil wenn gallus dabei ist wird es sehr feucht :vik:
lg andre

Zitat Gallus:

Wem gehörte nun eigentlich das Kondom,
welches ich heut morgen an einem ganz dunklem Ort fand|kopfkrat

Ich sag nix.......

War echt ne super geile Veranstaltung......Unterhaltungsfaktor vom Feinsten.
Ebenfalls besten Dank an Michi für die Orga und für die  Notbellybereitstellung....
Aso i glaub es wird n Drifter...

Viele nette Leute aus unterschiedlichsten Ecken und viel "phylosophisches" Gesabbel....
So solls sein....

Als dann bis zum nächsten Mal und dann auf zu neuen Ufern

Gruß Thomas


----------



## celler (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Matze Du altes Weichei. !!!!!!
> Dat gibbet doch garnicht #d
> Son bidden Südwind..... 2-3 Bft..... ne Lachnummer
> 
> Naja diese verweichlichen Norditaliener... |supergri


 

angesagt war ne 5-6 ......
bei ner 2-3 wären wir ja gekommen.....
beißen uns jetzt aber in arsch,soll ja fast ententeich gewesen sein.....


----------



## Wildshark (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

*Einfach nur*
*Super!!*
:vik:
*Danke !*

*War echt ein schöner Tag!*
*Hatte echt viel Spaß und sogar noch Fische gefangen!*
*Was will man mehr!*

*Nächstes Jahr mache ich dann auch extra für*
Micha 
die Titanic Nummer!!
Damit es nicht wieder so langweilig für Ihn wird!
Ich frier schon mal den Eisberg ein!!

Suppe , Ferkel alles 
Super !#r

Sharky​


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Moin!

Danke für den netten Bericht und dir Jörg vielen Dank für die klasse Bilder!


----------



## Schwarzwusel (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Moin !!
Weiss garnicht was ich noch schreiben soll... wurde ja schon alles gesagt...

Auf jedenfall möchte ich mich ganz herzlich bedanken für die super Orga es war wirklich wie sollte es auch anders sein ""alles Perfekt"" #6

Ganz grossen lieben Dank auch an Claudinchen für die ober leggere Suppe ( hätte ich nicht besser machen können |supergri ) und für das mega geile grosse Stück Schwein.. ( bin immer noch pappen satt )


----------



## knurrxxxxxx (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Ja was soll man sonst noch dazu sagen, vielleicht mal aus der Sicht von hinterm Tresen ??? Ok dann werde ich mal:
Ich würde sagen ich habe auf einem Samstag Abend schon lange nicht mehr so gelacht. Keine Comedieshow oder irgenedtwas kann mir diesen Abend ersetzen. Lieben Dank an alle die, die bis zum Schluß da waren. Mein ganz besondere Dank gilt Gallus. Ich habe selten einen bessere Angelgeschichte erzählt bekommen als von Ihn, der Mann hat eine Gabe etwas pantomimisch darzustellen einfach genial. ( Danke Matthias) Weiter muß ich sagen, vielen Dank auch an Andy der mit einer unglaublichen Geduld noch Fliegen gebunden hat und uns demonstriert hat was man aus son bischen toten Federn und Zwirn so zaubern kann.

Es freut mich das Euch Suppe und Ferkel so gut geschmeckt haben. :k
Ich kann das nächste Jahr schon gar nicht mehr erwarten.


LG
Claudia


----------



## Laggo (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

So, jetzt muß ich nochmal kurz meinen Senf dazu geben.

Als erstes vielen Dank an Micha,Claudia und den Angeltreff für die klasse Organisation!
Ihr habt wieder mal an alles gedacht, selbst an die Fischereiaufsicht#6
Die Platten waren dieses Jahr zwar etwas zickig, aber nach dem ich dann endlich auf die Idee gekommen bin mit meinem Handy anzufüttern, lief es wie geschmiert!
Man muß halt auch mal Opfer bringen!#q

Specialthanks an Marco, der mich ohne auch nur mit der Wimper zu zucken mal eben fix in den Wiesenhof chauffiert hat!
@Marco
Revanche folgt#h

@Hotte
Ich melde mich dann mal bei Dir, zwecks praktischer Umsetzung|wavey:

Gruß Laggo


----------



## gallus (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

He Laggo,
sorry dasz ich dich nicht gleich erkannt habe!!;+
Wenn du mal wieder in meiner Ecke unterwegs bist,melde dich..

Dann können wir gerne ne Tour machen und Beschäftigung für deine Family finden wir auch.#6


----------



## macmarco (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*



Laggo schrieb:


> Specialthanks an Marco, der mich ohne auch nur mit der Wimper zu zucken mal eben fix in den Wiesenhof chauffiert hat!
> @Marco
> Revanche folgt#h
> 
> ...



Kein Problem....... Hoffe mal, dass alles wieder gut ist |wavey:


----------



## Olli 1970 (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Moin,
leider war ich erst zum Ferkelfuttern und zum Smalltalken da, aber trotzdem kann ich sagen:
- das Schwein war lecker #6
- die Flüssignahrung auch |uhoh:
- die Organisation spitze #6(Danke Claudi und Michi)
Alle Event-Teilnehmer sind sehr nett #h
und wer nicht mitgemacht hat, hat was verpasst!!! #q
Gruss
Olli


----------



## Olli 1970 (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Danke Andi#6
die Fliege ist fängig!!!
Gruss
Olli


----------



## RenéK. (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Auch von mir nochmal ein Danke an die Orga Crew, war ein super Event, bin nächstes Mal wenns passt auf alle Fälle wieder dabei.
Wo sind denn eigentlich die ganzen Fotos von der Fischereiaufsicht|supergri

Grüß René

P.S. kann leider die rar Datei nicht öffnen mit den ganzen Fotos. Hilfe?????


----------



## macmarco (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

_*Nur kurz zur Info:
*_
Der Bericht vom Treffen ist nun Online in der Angelwoche


----------



## xfishbonex (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

wenn man das foto von mir sieht mit dat geit |supergriund denn mich christian hoffmeier nennt 
mensch michi hast du meine pn nicht gelesen 
lg andre 
jetzt glaub meine frau garnicht das ich bei euch war |supergri
die sagt das ist doch christian hoffmeier 
ich sagte sag mal hast du noch ein an der marmel das bin ich|supergri 
sie zu mir wieso du  heißt doch schatz und nicht christian |kopfkrat


----------



## hornhechteutin (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Moin Moin ,


xfishbonex schrieb:


> wenn man das foto von mir sieht mit dat geit |supergriund denn mich christian hoffmeier nennt
> mensch michi hast du meine pn nicht gelesen
> lg andre
> jetzt glaub meine frau garnicht das ich bei euch war |supergri
> ...



doch doch ist abgeändert . Hab die Jungs erst heute erreicht weil die alle zum angeln waren |supergri

Micha


----------



## Blindfischer (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

Ändern die die Unterschrift jetzt in Schatz?|supergri|supergri


----------



## macmarco (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*



Blindfischer schrieb:


> Ändern die die Unterschrift jetzt in Schatz?|supergri|supergri



|good:|muahah:Find ich klasse :q


----------



## xfishbonex (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5*

ein glück nicht :qaber wenn ich sehe wie die meinen namen geschrieben haben :q:q:q:q eigentlich war ich ja voll an den tag :cdie einscheinen auch und das gewaltig 
michi ich werde So geschrieben 
ANDRE AHLERS |supergri


----------

